
Show HN: Instantsearch.js, UI components for high performance search - vvoyer
https://community.algolia.com/instantsearch.js/
======
fiatjaf
This website is beautiful, but as far as I could understand it is not "UI
components for high performance search", but "UI components for Algolia
search", i.e., not a standalone library that can be used by anyone, but only
an Algolia browser client.

~~~
vvoyer
Yes indeed it only works with Algolia search.

